# Top tube bag vs. Under saddle bag



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So i am finally going to get a small bag to put on my bike for tubes and tools. What is better what bag do you own?


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

pittcanna said:


> So i am finally going to get a small bag to put on my bike for tubes and tools. What is better what bag do you own?


my personal opinion is that they serve different needs. Saddle bag is good for repair stuff and the top tube bag for things that you might want access to while still riding, like food items, cell phone, etc.

Withholding my vote as both wasn't in the choices.

EEC


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought you'd use a utility belt


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It's about time. 

Saddle bag for tubes and such. TT bags are finicky and don't always fit frames well. 
TT bags are good for long rides to carry extra food, etc because it's easy to access.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

OldZaskar said:


> I thought you'd use a utility belt


My utility belts are too big for me now LOL.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

It will primarily be for tubes tools and a cell phone. Its mainly for the weeknights, so i dont have to load up my jersey pockets.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm with ExChef on this one.

For what you're looking for, saddle bag. TT bags are a little more of a pain IMO, I always seem to hit it with my knee when out of the saddle for training rides. I also think you might struggle to get that much into a TT bag as most aren't that large.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

The only (non triathlete) I know who uses a TT bag is a buddy of mine who is diabetic. He keeps things he will need to access regularly on his ride. For me personally, I have a small saddle bag with the essentials. If I need to bring another tube and my small pump, they go in my jersey


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Rockbros-Wate...s=bike+saddle+bag&refinements=p_85:2470955011

Thoughts this bag?


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

I put foodstuffs in the top tube bag and the spare tube, pump, cell phone in my back pockets.


View attachment 307762


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

pittcanna said:


> Thoughts this bag?


I personally think that bag is awful looking. But if you don't care about the size and how far out it sticks, not a lot to lose, monetarily.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> So i am finally going to get a *small *bag





pittcanna said:


> Amazon.com : Rockbros Waterproof Mountain Bike Seat Bag Cycling Seatpost Saddle Bag Black : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Thoughts this bag?


It doesn't match what you were looking for.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> It doesn't match what you were looking for.


The main hurdle is something i can put my cell phone/wallet in.

My droid turbo is thin but its wide.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Top tube bags are for "Super Freds", while saddle bags are for standard Freds.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Top tube bags are for "Super Freds", while saddle bags are for standard Freds.


Where do the handlebar bags favored by randonneurs fit in?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Would this be a better choice?

Topeak SideKick Wedge Pack Small


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

pittcanna said:


> The main hurdle is something i can put my cell phone/wallet in.
> 
> My droid turbo is thin but its wide.


Why can't those go in your jersey? I typically put my phone, some cash, a CC, and my ID in a plastic bag, and stash it in my jersey. easy to get to if I stop for food, need to check my phone, etc.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> The main hurdle is something i can put my cell phone/wallet in.
> 
> My droid turbo is thin but its wide.


That's not a small bag. That's a Fred bag. A small bag holds a tube, co2, and maybe patches and a multitool.

That's a large or extra large bag.
https://www.serfas.com/products/index/bags-tools/saddle-bags/

Why do you carry your entire wallet?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> That's not a small bag. That's a Fred bag. A small bag holds a tube, co2, and maybe patches and a multitool.
> 
> That's a large or extra large bag.
> https://www.serfas.com/products/index/bags-tools/saddle-bags/
> ...


I dont like to remove anything from my wallet, i am very weird. If the contents gets separated from my wallet i might loose it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Would this be a better choice?
> 
> Topeak SideKick Wedge Pack Small


That won't fit your phone or wallet.



pittcanna said:


> If the contents gets separated from my wallet i might loose it.


What exactly do you need from your wallet when you ride?
And why would you loose whatever you remove, as opposed to losing the entire wallet?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> That won't fit your phone or wallet.
> 
> What exactly do you need from your wallet when you ride?
> And why would you loose whatever you remove, as opposed to losing the entire wallet?


My wallet has weight to it and it keeps everything together. I used to take the things i "needed" but i lost some money and a health ins card this way.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Phone goes in your pocket because if you come off the bike and head down the ravine LOL, you want your phone.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Alfonsina said:


> Phone goes in your pocket because if you come off the bike and head down the ravine LOL, you want your phone.


I doubt i go that fast to warrant going down a ravine.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> My wallet has weight to it and it keeps everything together. I used to take the things i "needed" but i lost some money and a health ins card this way.


You don't really need your insurance card. But if you feel you do, just make a photo copy of it. They don't need the actual card. Same goes for your DL.
Put your phone, cash, etc in a zip lock. It has "weight". 

If you really want to get fancy.
JerseyBin® (Waterproof Cycling Pouch, Waterproof Pouch, waterproof container, waterproof phone case, waterproof case, waterproof bag, waterproof pouch for cycling, waterproof, pouch for cycling jersey pocket, water resistant cycling pouch, Jersey Bin


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

pittcanna said:


> My wallet has weight to it and it keeps everything together. I used to take the things i "needed" but i lost some money and a health ins card this way.


copy your ins card and drivers license while you're at it*, take a few dollars. problem solved.


*cover them in clear packing tape, trim off the excess... poor man's lamination.


----------



## WWJD (Jun 2, 2015)

I put my phone, a couple of C02 cartridges, an inner tube, a few patches, 2 tire levers, and my keys in my under saddle bag. My bag (Lezyne) is actually not all that big, kind of a small to medium size, I don' like big clunky stuff.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Top tube bags are for "Super Freds", while saddle bags are for standard Freds.


I'm shooting for UberFred with this one:


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I'm shooting for UberFred with this one:
> 
> View attachment 307763


Which one?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

To follow up on some of the advice already given:

-forget the damn wallet. Make a photocopy of your drivers license and insurance card, put it in a little ziploc bag with some cash, and leave that bag with your cycling stuff. Every time you put on a jersey, you stick it in a pocket.

-the jersey pocket is a far more convenient place for the phone. My phone (samsung Mega 2) is larger than your Droid in both length and width, and it fits in the center pocket of every Jersey I've tried. Ziploc bag for sweat protection, then an old sock for padding. 

The seat bag is always left on the bike (each bike has one) and contains tube, minitool, patch kit, tire lever, rubber gloves, rag, and a little cash. There are lots of small wedge bags that work.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Thule Pack ?n Pedal Seat Bag - Thule

I think i am going to go with this i know its a bit bigger than most, but it has that internal wrap.

It also is under 20, and i have 20 performance points


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a Super Uber Fred! Saddle bag, top tube bag and a backpack! All have their purposes. Saddle bag has all the stuff I potentially need on a ride and stays on the bike. TT bag has the nutrition I want easy access to get and usually is on the bike because I'm too lazy to take it off. However, I only use what's in it on long rides. A long ride is over 50-60 miles. Backpack carries clothing, extra fluids and nutrition. Yes, I used all three on the recent Death Ride. It was cold at the summit of Monitor and I was very glad to be able to change into my Windstopper jacket! 

So, my advice is use whatever works for you and forget the silly comments about what's Fredish.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pittcanna said:


> Thule Pack ?n Pedal Seat Bag - Thule
> 
> I think i am going to go with this i know its a bit bigger than most, but it has that internal wrap.
> 
> It also is under 20, and i have 20 performance points


Beauty - like ugliness - is in the eye of the beholder. If you like it, get it. The size doesn't offend me at all, but the shape, to me, is extremely dorky.

But it's going on your bike, not mine.

The wrap thing looks to be cleverly designed.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the Topeak Wedge - Small. (Not micro) as it will hold plenty.

http://www.amazon.com/Aero-Wedge-st...1437499170&sr=1-2&keywords=topeak+wedge+small

I also have one of those Jandd frame bags. It works great for long, rural, unsupported rides and rides with the family where I need to carry crap for the kids. Nice bags.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> Beauty - like ugliness - is in the eye of the beholder. If you like it, get it. The size doesn't offend me at all, but the shape, to me, is extremely dorky.
> 
> But it's going on your bike, not mine.
> 
> The wrap thing looks to be cleverly designed.


It got good remarks
https://www.etrailer.com/Bike-Accessories/Thule/TH100013.html


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> It got good remarks
> https://www.etrailer.com/Bike-Accessories/Thule/TH100013.html


From one review.

These reviews aren't so favorable.
http://www.amazon.com/Thule-Pack-Pedal-Seat-Bag/dp/B00ASSOJPG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

IMO that thing is going to be really annoying. It's going to wobble like crazy. Wait till you stand up and start rocking your bike.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> Which one?


Frame Pack Large


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

If I may suggest going with what I use...

Timbuk2 medium Seat Pack. It attaches with 3 velcro straps, one around the seat post, and two around the supports in the saddle. 

It is fairly small, but holds my:

Spare tube (in a ziplock with baby powder)
patch kit
bike tool, including chain break
tire levers x2
digital pressure gauge (because I tend to lose them otherwise)
House key, on a nice little lanyard with a latch

When I am not commuting and therefore not carrying anything on my back, it also carries:

A Visa Card
a $5
Occasionally a Metro Card if there is some chance of needing to return quicker than biking would allow and I'm riding locally
An extra bar/zip lock with electrolyte tabs, sport legs, whatever.

I looked at the Topeak and this one is nicer. The shape allows things to stay in place quite nicely. 

They come in assorted colors. I have the black. It only comes off the bike for serious washes (of the bike), otherwise it is as much a part of the bike as the wheels are.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

pittcanna said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Rockbros-Wate...s=bike+saddle+bag&refinements=p_85:2470955011
> 
> Thoughts this bag?


Way too big as far as I'm concerned. The smallest fiizk bag does the trick for me. It holds a multi-tool, a spare tube two CO2 cartridges + inflator head. That's it. Everything else goes into the jersey pockets.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Once upon time when I started riding I got myself top tube bag. It damaged the paint on the tube where it was attached, so I took it down and never considered top tube bag again. If you need top tube bag, than you should consider riding other type of the bicycle, not road racing bike.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> To follow up on some of the advice already given:
> 
> -forget the damn wallet. Make a photocopy of your drivers license and insurance card, put it in a little ziploc bag with some cash, and leave that bag with your cycling stuff. Every time you put on a jersey, you stick it in a pocket.
> 
> ...


Good system. I personally prefer to only have soft things in my jersey pockets, so here's what I go with:

I took pictures of my drivers license and old work ID (retired LEO) and keep that on my phone, which in turn is located on my stem. My RoadID handles any contact/medical info. 

My seat bag (Specialized Mini Wedgie) has a tube, tire levers, patch kit, boot, gloves, CO2, small thing of extra chamois cream, $10, my house key, and a multitool.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Frame Pack Large


wth are some of you guys carrying that you need that much storage capacity...??? camp stove, sleeping bag, ham radio...?

ALL of my road-side gear (tube, CO2 rig, extra cannister, 2 levers, ID, money) goes in a ziploc sammy bag which fits nicely in a jersey pocket.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I put things that I don't access often in the saddle bag- tube, tools, etc.
I have a bag and pump on each bike, and they stay on the bike at all times. That way they're never forgotten. 

Phone, keys, food and clothing go in jersey pockets. I have been able to get 6 hours' worth of food, drink mix and clothes in there without too much of a problem, and I wear size small jerseys.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> So i am finally going to get a small bag to put on my bike for tubes and tools. What is better what bag do you own?



Neither. I have jersey pockets.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

ericm979 said:


> Phone, keys, food and clothing go in jersey pockets. I have been able to get 6 hours' worth of food, drink mix and clothes in there without too much of a problem, and I wear size small jerseys.


Exactly. 

Did five hours the other day with a bottle in the middle pocket, tube w/levers on the right with food and phone + co2/multitool/patches on the left with food. 

Tiny frame pump/co2 dispenser behind down tube bottle cage.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> wth are some of you guys carrying that you need that much storage capacity...??? camp stove, sleeping bag, ham radio...?
> 
> ALL of my road-side gear (tube, CO2 rig, extra cannister, 2 levers, ID, money) goes in a ziploc sammy bag which fits nicely in a jersey pocket.


I sometimes use it for commuting. Same with this:


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

If you get the TT bag, you won't be able to ride on the top tube!


----------



## A-Rod (Sep 7, 2011)

Stylish and compact, the Arundel Dual Seatbag works for me (currently on sale at Competitive Cyclist for $12). Inside my bag, goes:

•Two tubes
•Portland Design Works Shiny Object CO2 Inflator
•Two threaded 16 gram CO2 cartridges
•Park Tools Super Patch kit
•Two plastic tire levers
•Small Park Tools multitool 

All food, cell phone, arm & leg warmers, ID, credit card, and cash go in my jersey pockets.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

If you want something functional, small, but a bit more unique, check these out: https://www.etsy.com/shop/LovestarBicycleBags

Friend of mine hand makes these bags - custom colors, etc. top notch work and can hold the essentials easily.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Top tube bags are for "Super Freds", while saddle bags are for standard Freds.


This.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

pittcanna said:


> Amazon.com : Rockbros Waterproof Mountain Bike Seat Bag Cycling Seatpost Saddle Bag Black : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Thoughts this bag?


Not very racy.

I use a Transit.

GH


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

ibericb said:


> Where do the handlebar bags favored by randonneurs fit in?


 I believe in the "Fred Flintstone" category. Any Flintstone worth their salt uses the Ortlieb Handlebar bag, especially for day trips, you can carry everything including the lock & cable to protect the bike for lunch.. The under the seat bags are great for short trips cause I hate stuff in my jersey pockets, including the phone. Bontrager Pro SeatPack is a great seat bag..


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

tlg said:


> That's not a small bag. That's a Fred bag.
> Why do you carry your entire wallet?


Any bag is a "Fred" bag.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I like the Topeak Wedge - Small. (Not micro) as it will hold plenty.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aero-Wedge-st...1437499170&sr=1-2&keywords=topeak+wedge+small


I have the same one. I never open it unless I need to get to my tubes/tools/CO2. I carry phone, any needed nutrition, and a few bucks in my jersey pockets.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Everything goes into my 3 jersey pockets - cell phone, granola bar/energy pack, cleat covers, car remote key entry, Crank Bro. compact pump and foldable raincoat if needed. I use a zip-lock bag for my spare tube, 2 pedro tire levers, multi-tools and removable card holder which I carry my driver's license, insurance card, AAA Roadside Assistance card, Kroger card and some cash. I carry all those cards because that's the only spot available for my wallet as other slots in the wallet holds credit cards and debit card. I also carry a point and shoot Nikon on century rides or tours.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Have you considered this?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Notvintage said:


> Any bag is a "Fred" bag.


Yup, because those guys riding around with their jersey pockets bulging look so pro and comfortable. 


I am teh fails.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

tlg said:


> What exactly do you need from your wallet when you ride?
> And why would you loose whatever you remove, as opposed to losing the entire wallet?


It's in case he gets mugged while wearing his Green Lantern skinsuit.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> It's in case he gets mugged while wearing his Green Lantern skinsuit.


Well soon to be tron skinsuit by podium LOL. I do Have an old green lantern cosplay costume i might wear for S and G's on a nightly ride.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Notvintage said:


> Any bag is a "Fred" bag.


Yeah, we all know these riders. They are the ones that always show up on the group rides and purposely don't carry stuff to fix a flat. They figure somebody else will take care of them if they have problem.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Wetworks said:


> Yup, because those guys riding around with their jersey pockets bulging look so pro and comfortable.
> 
> 
> I am teh fails.




I don't used a saddle bag because my brake/tail light is right underneath my saddle. On top of that, I attach the Ass-Saver fender if the pavement/trail is wet. Thus, there no room for a bag.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

GearDaddy said:


> Yeah, we all know these riders. They are the ones that always show up on the group rides and purposely don't carry stuff to fix a flat. They figure somebody else will take care of them if they have problem.


I think you missed the point, which is that many riders will carry all the necessities for their ride in jersey pockets.

See: Velominati Rule #31- Spare tubes, multi-tools and repair kits should be stored in jersey pockets. If absolutely necessary, in a converted bidon in a cage on bike. 

(Tongue placed firmly in cheek).


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

tvad said:


> I think you missed the point, which is that many riders will carry all the necessities for their ride in jersey pockets.
> 
> See: Velominati Rule #31- Spare tubes, multi-tools and repair kits should be stored in jersey pockets. If absolutely necessary, in a converted bidon in a cage on bike.
> 
> (Tongue placed firmly in cheek).


I get it. Personally, I only like to put stuff in my jersey pockets that I'll want to reach for while I'm riding, i.e. phone/food/rain-jacket. I use a small seat bag for spare-tube/patch-kit/pump/levers/multi-tool. I like using a Crank Bros. mini-pump because it actually fits inside the small seat bag.

Ha Ha. I've seen many times where some guy shows up to a group ride, looks around at what others are carrying, and then ditches their pump and etc. Gee why don't they just have their own team car follow to give them water hand-ups too?


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Neither. I put everything I need into my jersey pockets: CO2 and tire levers (in ziploc bag) in my left jersey pocket, spare tube (in ziploc bag) and clif bar (depending on the length of the ride) in my middle pocket, and phone/credit card/cash/ID (in ziploc bag) and gels in my right jersey pocket.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

GearDaddy said:


> I've seen many times where some guy shows up to a group ride, looks around at what others are carrying, and then ditches their pump and etc. Gee why don't they just have their own team car follow to give them water hand-ups too?


Wow. Never witnessed that personally, but someone like that would receive lots of stink-eyed looks from the group.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I don't used a saddle bag because my brake/tail light is right underneath my saddle.


Many (most?) lights -- maybe even yours, have a clip that allows you to attach them to a loop on the back of the bag (which many (most?) bags have). that's what I do.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

The best of both worlds. This way you don't get the Fred label but still get sort of a bag. Get two or three for your jersey if you like and fill them up.. It's water resistant should fit your droid, carries tubes, patches, tools and has places for your DIY ID cards or real ones. Plus it will keep that tail of the jersey down.


https://www.serfas.com/products/view/905/referer:products|index|bike-accessories|specialty-bags


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Multiple


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

In all seriousness bags are cheap keep a multiple around so you can mix and match to fit the ride!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

pittcanna said:


> Thule Pack ?n Pedal Seat Bag - Thule
> 
> I think i am going to go with this i know its a bit bigger than most, but it has that internal wrap.
> 
> It also is under 20, and i have 20 performance points


gunna look great with that spiderman costume.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> To follow up on some of the advice already given:
> 
> -forget the damn wallet. Make a photocopy of your drivers license and insurance card, put it in a little ziploc bag with some cash, and leave that bag with your cycling stuff.


Great tip about photocopying the license and insurance card!!


----------



## OldGoose52 (Jun 4, 2015)

Like most of you I use a seat bag with just about the same ingredients. However 95% of the people I know have a case on their phone. I can slip my license and debit card in the case behind my phone and have one less thing in my jersey pocket(s).


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

You need an awesome strap.

Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I don't used a saddle bag because my brake/tail light is right underneath my saddle. On top of that, I attach the Ass-Saver fender if the pavement/trail is wet. Thus, there no room for a bag.


So your reason is purposeful and has no arbitrary condemnation? Hardly applies to my rebuke about only Freds using seat bags then.

Like JC said, you may be able to attach the light in another way?


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll admit, I own and use a saddle bag and I own and VERY RARELY use a TT bag. 
The saddle bag goes with me on most rides that aren't races (yes on road races though since, if you get a flat and there's no follow car with you, you could be in for a LONG walk). It has 2 CO2, 2 tubes, 2 tire levers, a small multi-tool, and a torx wrench (since Zipp decided that they didn't want to use a hex bolt like every other person on the freaking planet). 

My jersey holds my phone, DL, insurance card, debit card, and some cash in a zip lock bag. It also holds bars, shot blocks, keys, and anything else. 

The ONLY reason I have a TT bag is because I bought one for my son who's 10. He rides some longer rides (3 centuries this summer) and isn't yet good at unwrapping food while riding. I place some shot blocks and energy bars unwrapped inside the TT bag (lined with some wax paper to keep it from getting gross). I did the same for myself since I want to make him not feel like a Fred (he says "dweeb" instead). So far, I've only used it on 2 century rides with him. Yes, I feel like a dweeb. And in both cases, it has scratched both of our bikes' top tubes. 

Pitt - I think you should listen to the collective knowledge of EVERYONE on this thread and use your jersey for keys, wallet, phone and a saddle bag for tools/spares. 

BTW - when I ride to work, I take my whole wallet. I throw it in its own zip lock bag in a different pocket than my phone and have no problems with that. Having them distributed across your back instead of all in one pocket is that it keeps the tension on the elastic relatively similar so you don't have one loose pocket and one tight one. Nothing like hitting a bump and having your keys fly out somewhere along the route because one other pocket is over stuffed.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I stick to the jersey pockets. The little bag I put in my jersey pocket that has tubes and such also has an ID card and a copy of my medical insurance card and 20 bucks. But I also ride with a roadID bracelet.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Crank-a-Roo said:


> You need an awesome strap.
> 
> Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS


+1 on those. My latest experiment (see below) doesn't lend itself to a seatpack, but the Awesome strap is, well, awesome.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

Put me on the Uber Fred list then as I ride with both a saddle and TT bag. The saddle bag has the standard bike tools while the TT bag is used primarily for 4+ hours rides to carry extra nutrition supplies (Perpetuem refill and a bottle of Nuun tabs), though I still keep the TT bag mounted at all times. 

Even for shorter rides I like having the extra bag capacity to offload putting stuff in my jersey pockets. Personally I avoid having my jersey pockets crammed with a bunch of stuff as it makes me uncomfortable and extra sweaty


----------

